# Heterochaeta - gentle giant :)



## Kruszakus (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's some pics of one of my Heterochaeta females  Adults reach up to almost 6 inches  






















Now I get what is wrong... I don't see the entire "intert image" bar - "http://" is there by default...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 28, 2010)

That stinks, :angry: I wanted to see them! Oh, there they are. Nice mantids!


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 28, 2010)

The url to the images seem wrong.


----------



## sbugir (Jun 28, 2010)

Two http:/, theres your problem... Nice pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2010)

Very cool! like the popa... but super sized!


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures! They are very similar to an "unidentified bug" picture a friend sent me the other day.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2010)

those are nice looking, I especially like the back end with the wings!


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2010)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice pix, nice mantis. I had that trouble with trying to use HTP// twice until Suprerfreak straightened me out.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 30, 2010)

The funny thing is, I used to keep them at 25C, and they seemed to like the colder conditions. I moved their enclosures to my glasshouse, where it's like 40-45C, and they still did fine - the only difference was, they started growing rapidly. I guess they need some really high temps to get going.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2010)

Superfreak, hmmm !


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 9, 2010)

Some new pics...
















The pictures don't give credit to this threat display - it's really cool to see it live


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is beautiful, and huge!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 9, 2010)

My boyfriend said "That is terrifying!" but I think they're beautiful and I love the threat pose!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow that's an interesting one too!

Very nice pics and Mantis.

Mantis get more and more interesting with each picture I see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool, how many pairs do you have?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got like 10 pairs or something - one female died recently, for no apparent reason...

You really should see this treat pose live - those colors are just stunning


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 10, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> I've got like 10 pairs or something - one female died recently, for no apparent reason...
> 
> You really should see this treat pose live - those colors are just stunning


I would love to see it live! But I'm not properly equipped to handle such a large crawly pet right now


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 13, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

AWESOME! And great pics!

I think the 6 nymphs I have are this species.

Do you know if they are Heterochaeta occidentalis or another?


----------



## animalexplorer (May 4, 2011)

Now those are really cool and very big! I love the conical eyes on this beauty.


----------

